# Changing a job



## asafaryan (Jun 30, 2012)

Dear friends, I need your advise as I am in the process of changing my job here in Dubai, but I guess I have some problems which won't let it happen smoothly. 
So I currently work in Dubai and found a new job in Abu Dhabi. My current company in Dubai gave me a loan to cover my accommodation in one check for a year and now they require the outstanding amount plus my visa expenses back in order to cancel my visa and let me go. The company in Abu Dhabi didn't express a wish to take over this amount initially but either didn't deny the fact that they may pay for me in case if it's the only option. The only opinion they have expressed regarding this amount during my interview with them is either to take a loan from a bank and pay it or write a post dated check and pay it afterwards. So post dated check was an unacceptable option for my current company and they require the amount in a normal check or cash or whatever. I have written to my future company in Abu Dhabi about this and asked to help but I would like to hear from you guys ... what is your opinion and what can be done... because logically banks won't give a loan to a person who is in a resignation process until his officially joined to another company with a new visa and bla bla bla ... 
Can we use my wifes visa who is sponored by me? Will the banks give an unemployed woman on husband visa a loan of 40-50K?


----------



## asafaryan (Jun 30, 2012)

and ... in addition to this I would like to know if I am getting a labor ban in case of resignation?
My contract is open contract and I'm still in probation.


----------



## asafaryan (Jun 30, 2012)

hmm?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Labour ban: Just google about it. There is another very similar thread about labour bans. Ban stamp not on passport - Khaleej Times
Visa ban Dubai

To be honest, I am not very clear about this. I have heard about automatic bans if 2 years is not completed, but I have also read that no such thing applies if you have a salary higher than some thresholds. I think your best bet is to find about this from MOL directly. They have a phone number, but it is better to visit them in person.

Did you do any research on this before resigning?

Loan: You or your wife will definitely not get a loan, but hey, DUbai is "booming" again so who knows. Definitely no international bank will give a loan, but why not try a smaller local bank like Dubai Islamic Bank


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

For someone who had experience with the ban I can tell you as much that you do get an automatic ban if you don't complete the 2 year period. However if you had an unlimited contract, graduate and your new company is giving you a salary of 12000+ then there is no problem.


----------



## dubaidhow (Aug 8, 2012)

serious issue


----------



## asafaryan (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank everyone ... now everything seems solved I got a job with a very good free zone company


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

asafaryan said:


> Thank everyone ... now everything seems solved I got a job with a very good free zone company


Congratulations and all the best for the move!


----------

